# Dog germs include risk of MRSA infection



## 33MTA3 (Dec 10, 2005)

Dog germs include risk of MRSA infection

3:30 PM, June 21, 2009

Americans love their pets even though the household critters can transmit as many as 30 different infectious diseases, including methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus, or MRSA.

MRSA infections between dogs and cats and their owners are increasing, according to a review of pet-related human health problems published today in The Lancet Infectious Diseases. MRSA is an infection that has become more troublesome in recent years. It spreads easily through skin wounds and can be difficult to treat. Household pets are now considered a reservoir for MRSA, and skin infections in dogs and cats can be spread to humans through bites, said the author of the study, Dr. Richard Oehler of the University of South Florida College of Medicine.

Severe infections (MRSA as well as other germs) from cat and dog bites occur in about 20% of all bite injuries. These infections are thought to be caused by the bacteria carried by the pet as well as germs on human skin. Dog and cat bites cause about 1% of all emergency room visits each year. Bites to the hands, forearms, neck, and head have the most potential for serious infection.

"Pet owners are often unaware of the potential for transmission of life-threatening pathogens from their canine and feline companions," Oehler said. "Bite injuries are a major cause of injury in the USA and Europe each year, particularly in children."

- -Shari Roan

Dog germs include risk of MRSA infection | Booster Shots | Los Angeles Times


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I do not and never have worked in the medical field, and I got MRSA. I contracted MRSA before I got my first dog, Thrall, and was finally diagnosed and treated after I got him. He never got it even though he has a weak immune system. My hubby never got it, nor did anyone in my family. Most people are difficult to infect with MRSA, casual contact with a dog will not transmit it. I have a something wrong with my immune system that the doctors can not identify, they assure me they could if I got more tests that are increasingly painful, and costly, so no dice there. I can imagine it being spread by a bite, but casual contact with your dog is not going to give you MRSA. I got symptoms about a week after a trip to 6 flags, and my doctor speculates that I picked it up there, as water parks are a petry dish of bacteria, but there's no way to know. You are more likely to contract MRSA from human contact than canine contact.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I do not and never have worked in the medical field, and I got MRSA. I contracted MRSA before I got my first dog, Thrall, and was finally diagnosed and treated after I got him. He never got it even though he has a weak immune system. My hubby never got it, nor did anyone in my family. Most people are difficult to infect with MRSA, casual contact with a dog will not transmit it. I have a something wrong with my immune system that the doctors can not identify, they assure me they could if I got more tests that are increasingly painful, and costly, so no dice there. I can imagine it being spread by a bite, but casual contact with your dog is not going to give you MRSA. I got symptoms about a week after a trip to 6 flags, and my doctor speculates that I picked it up there, as water parks are a petry dish of bacteria, but there's no way to know. You are more likely to contract MRSA from human contact than canine contact.


i agree :goodpost: i wouldnt be worried about this AT ALL.


----------

